# shipping apt furniture back to nz purchased in china



## lynwai (Nov 28, 2013)

Nihao any one,

we are at the end of our assignment and had the opportunity to purchase the furniture we used for a year, has any one experienced a knock back because the work permit was stamped in Shanghai but you need to ship from qingdao????

shipping agent give no information until you sign and pay deposit, is this normal???


Thank you frustrated as gear is ready to move and we leave in a week!!!


----------

